
Usage statistics and market share of IdenTrust as SSL certificate authority - dane-pgp
https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/sc-identrust/all/all
======
dane-pgp
IdenTrust are the cross-signers of Let's Encrypt's intermediate certificates:

[https://letsencrypt.org/certificates/](https://letsencrypt.org/certificates/)

In the past month their market share among SSL certificate authorities grew to
over 50%, but more recently they have been experiencing an unprecedented
downward trend in market share.

